# Cose bizzarre e dintorni ... Quando la domanda è perché !!!! ???????



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

*Cose bizzarre e dintorni ... Quando la domanda è perché !!!! ???????*

Come recensire un libro così ?  
Ma poi chi lo legge ? 

se qualcuno lo ha letto mi rende edotta ? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Dai ragazzi della via pal ai ragazzi con le pal modellate.
Sperando non facciano la stessa fine del protagonista del libro per ragazzi.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come recensire un libro così ?
> Ma poi chi lo legge ?
> View attachment 12165
> se qualcuno lo ha letto mi rende edotta ? :rotfl:


Sono a pagina 5. Sto mettendo la crema lift Jeunesse della Vichy sulle palle. Brucia un po' ma voglio vedere quello che succede 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono a pagina 5. Sto mettendo la crema lift Jeunesse della Vichy sulle palle. Brucia un po' ma voglio vedere quello che succede
> 
> Buscopann


avrai due palloni rossi ormai...poi tocca soffiare:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> avrai due palloni rossi ormai...poi tocca soffiare:carneval:



Sembrano le mongolfiere di Prada. Se le governo a dovere dovrei sorvolare Perugia tra un paio d'ore. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sembrano le mongolfiere di Prada. Se le governo a dovere dovrei sorvolare Perugia tra un paio d'ore. :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


aspè che prendo il binocolo e ti faccio segnali d ifumo cosìatterri sul mio giardino:mexican:


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

Vi faccio una confidenza al livello del titolo del libro.
Scroto e pene non si scottano.
(fine dell'importante rivelazione fuori tema)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

*Dilatatori per abbronzarsi in mezzo alle chiappe ah ah ah ah ah ah ah*

Ebbene sì, esiste, ora sì che possiamo affermare che l'abbronzatura può essere integrale ah ah ah ah ah 

Prodotti strani ne abbiamo visti diversi in passato, ma quello che vi presentiamo oggi assurge a nuove vette di stranezza. Si tratta di un “dilatatore” che consente di abbronzarsi… in mezzo alle chiappe. Per chi vuole che l’abbronzatura integrale sia davvero integrale, e non si vedano i segni dell’abbronzatura ai margini di zone dove generalmente non  batte il sole. Anche se in effetti magari noi ci saremmo preoccupati di altre zone (ad esempio, tra sedere e coscia) che forse sono meno difficilmente in vista.
E giustamente c’è chi nota bisogna stare attenti perché in quelle zone è probabilmente facile scottarsi e potrebbe dare _molto_ fastidio…


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, esiste, ora sì che possiamo affermare che l'abbronzatura può essere integrale ah ah ah ah ah


Scuole di pensiero...  io conoscevo quella dello sbiancamento


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Scuole di pensiero...  io conoscevo quella dello sbiancamento


Si se ne parlò anche qui tempo fa :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

Non ho letto il libro in oggetto,
mi viene in mente il Kintsugi, l'antica tecnica giapponese che ripara i vasi rotti con l'oro, aumentandone il valore... applicarla alle palle no? :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2016)

[video=youtube_share;oJq_brfZWOI]https://youtu.be/oJq_brfZWOI[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;oJq_brfZWOI]https://youtu.be/oJq_brfZWOI[/video]


Oh mamma ... Lo voglio comperare per la vigilia di Natale e lo metto in bagno così quando gli ospiti prima di cena vanno a lavarsi le mani ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LO VOGLIO!
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Mai più senza :facepalm:


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2016)

Da quel che ho letto in giro...
prima o poi in questo formato ci metteranno pure il dentifricio anticarie :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (7 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Da quel che ho letto in giro...
> prima o poi in questo formato ci metteranno pure il dentifricio anticarie :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

